

The Case for Rebooting the Network Neutrality Debate - zwieback
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/the-case-for-rebooting-the-network-neutrality-debate/361809/

======
zwieback
Well written although I wonder if Netflix clogging available bandwidth with
House of Cards is really what we have in mind when we talk about "neutrality
fostering innovation."

